# Tarantula laying eggs!?



## wedge07 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok I just recently got a female chilean rose roughly about 2-3 years old and she has laid eggs to my great surprise.  Ok so now she has a new egg sack and she guards it rigorously I don't really feel like having 500-1000 tiny spiders running around so some advice would be appreciated.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 10, 2007)

i'm not terribly sure how many eggs that species lays..but i don't think you'll wind up with 1000.  still plenty though.   best bet would be to find someone to take the sac if you can.  

the same thing happened with my first rosea.. she was WC and made an egg sac.  i wasn't too thrilled about the possibility of having a few hundred baby G rosea.  she wound up eating the egg sac though, so i was spared.


----------



## seanrc (Dec 10, 2007)

most def.. look for breeders on here. check the many links that pop up in the upper right portion of the screen.. im sure if you contact them , you might be able to make a little ca$h out the deal!!!   good luck!

urp. i meant to say DEALERS .. sorry.. or breeders too ! lol sorry about that.. anyways good luck!


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 10, 2007)

rosea eggsacs are more in the 100-200 neighborhood

unfortunately right now the babies are hard to even give away in any significant numbers, much less sell.  you can always keep all the babies together and let them cannibalize down to more manageable numbers if you don't want to take care of all of them


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 10, 2007)

wedge07 said:


> Ok I just recently got a female chilean rose roughly about 2-3 years old


I'm pretty sure that a 2-3 year old G. rosea would still be tiny and in no way capable of producing an eggsack. Especially if it's wild-caught, which is the only way it could have mated before you got it.

It could be older than you are.


----------



## wedge07 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mushroom Spore said:


> It could be older than you are.


This is true.  I dont really have much info on her as she was a gift.  She was given to me after my mex. red knee died.  I am new to the species and never had female tarantula.  It kind of freaked me out when she started doing things I had never seen a tarantula do.  So how old would she have to be to have made an egg sack?  How long will it take for the eggs to hatch?


----------



## vvx (Dec 11, 2007)

Tarantulas don't have ages, they have sizes and instars. It's pointless to try to figure out the age because it depends on feeding, temps, etc... You could have two spiderlings from the same sac and one still be .75" after 4 years while the other died after 2 years after maturing. You'd just have to offer a ton of food to the one you want to grow fast while offering near none to the one you want to grow slow.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 11, 2007)

> Tarantulas don't have ages


How on earth can T's not have ages?:? 
My oldest girl is 16, that's an age.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 11, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> How on earth can T's not have ages?


I think what the person meant is that saying a tarantula is four years old is meaningless. It could have molted eight times in four years or only twice, and THAT is what determines its "aging." Not just time by itself.


----------



## wedge07 (Dec 12, 2007)

vvx said:


> Tarantulas don't have ages, they have sizes and instars. It's pointless to try to figure out the age because it depends on feeding, temps, etc... You could have two spiderlings from the same sac and one still be .75" after 4 years while the other died after 2 years after maturing. You'd just have to offer a ton of food to the one you want to grow fast while offering near none to the one you want to grow slow.


This is true but gives no information in relation to sexual maturity of the species.  Does it relate to size or aged development of sex organs?


----------



## penny'smom (Dec 12, 2007)

Everyone seems caught up on the age issue, and forgetting that Wedge07 is asking for help on what to do with the sac.

I know a moderator on ATS who recently had a rosea sac that held 260 slings, 241 of which survived. 

Talkenlate04 is one of those here who has a good success record in hand raising slings, or could point you in the right direction as far as getting the sac to someone else.  Hopefully he'll pipe in again soon.


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 12, 2007)

wedge07 said:


> Ok I just recently got a female chilean rose roughly about 2-3 years old and she has laid eggs to my great surprise.  Ok so now she has a new egg sack and she guards it rigorously I don't really feel like having 500-1000 tiny spiders running around so some advice would be appreciated.


umm she was probably wild caught if she dropped a sac and is almost certianly WAY over 2-3 years old.
Id expect about 200-300 slings max.


----------



## wedge07 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the input I still  need to know when to expect the spiderlings.


----------

